# Bone Suckin' Sauce - SEASONING & RUB



## rhaugle (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey guys,

I love this stuff (the rub, not the sauce!). But $6 a pop is a lot. Especially when I use half a bottle when I smoke ribs. Does anyone have or know of a rub recipe close the Bone Suckin's?


----------

